# Depressing Thought



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's a depressing thought. It is now $78 for a full day lift ticket at Sunshine Village in Banff. That's insane. It will cost a family of 5 $400 just to get on the hill!


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Holy shit thats mad, glad I get to ride there free!

Seriously though they kill you on day passes and other short time passes, I had a season pass there last year so it wasn't too bad but if your not going up all the time then you may aswell pull your pants down and let them take you.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

$40 MPD?! Wow... as far as I know Greek's day passes are going up to $58. Total bullshit.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

On the other hand, this will give my local hill more of my business. Banff is about a 2 1/2hr drive from where I live. My local hill is not in the mountains but it is only 10 mins from my front door to the parking lot and although the runs are very short, the terrain is pretty good. Also, they have some new pricing that they started last year in which every Thursday night from 5-9 is only $20 and the last 2 hrs every Saturday and Sunday is $15. This means I can get some runs in on the weekend and not chew up a whole day driving out to Banff. Some riding is definitely better than no riding. 

My local hill.

View attachment 102


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Is that the hill by Red Deer?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

That is Canyon Ski Area by Red Deer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

cost me a grand for my pass, and thats getting a deal otherwise it would cost me $1600. day passes are about 50 to 75 depending on the time of year, but if you buy them at 7-11 ahead of time you can save some coin.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> That is Canyon Ski Area by Red Deer.


I've been thinking of visiting there. Might do it on the way to Castle or Fortress sometime.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

Mt high is $62 for an 8 hour pass. and its not even that good.
over crowded every weekend. service isnt that nice. just over
all the place isnt that great. but i got a season pass for $300.
should be able to get my money's worth within the first 2 weeks.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> I've been thinking of visiting there. Might do it on the way to Castle or Fortress sometime.


Yeah, for being so close it's not a bad hill. But on another note, It doesn't look like Fortress will be open this year. The Alberta Government did not renew their lease because of the little bridge you need to take to get to Fortress did not get the repairs that were required for the lease to be renewed.

Here is the news story:
Alberta shuts down K-Country ski resort


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> Yeah, for being so close it's not a bad hill. But on another note, It doesn't look like Fortress will be open this year. The Alberta Government did not renew their lease because of the little bridge you need to take to get to Fortress did not get the repairs that were required for the lease to be renewed.
> 
> Here is the news story:
> Alberta shuts down K-Country ski resort


Oh shit........


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Oh shit........



You can say that again. Sweetest natural 1/2 and quarter pipe hits of any resort I've been to.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> I've been thinking of visiting there. Might do it on the way to Castle or Fortress sometime.


Well if you're going to Fortress it'll be to do some backcountry if you got a way to get around the road closure. It's not opening this year. Fortress Forever! - Home


Grimdog, man welcome to Colorado window prices. Most of the "resorts" are over $80 a day. Vail is over $90 I think. Of course the Front Range spots all offer cheap season passes and passholders get steep discounts for others on lift tickets. Still, it's a bit ridiculous. You used to be able to buy discount lift tickets at the grocery stores in Denver for a good discount. Last year it was something like only $5 off. Ridiculous. They are definitely going after the ski package money from out of state.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Well if you're going to Fortress it'll be to do some backcountry if you got a way to get around the road closure. It's not opening this year. Fortress Forever! - Home
> 
> 
> Grimdog, man welcome to Colorado window prices. Most of the "resorts" are over $80 a day. Vail is over $90 I think. Of course the Front Range spots all offer cheap season passes and passholders get steep discounts for others on lift tickets. Still, it's a bit ridiculous. You used to be able to buy discount lift tickets at the grocery stores in Denver for a good discount. Last year it was something like only $5 off. Ridiculous. They are definitely going after the ski package money from out of state.


Yeah, I may be coming to Colorado this winter. A good friend of mine lives in Colorado Springs. He may have a condo hookup in Breckenridge but said if the snow isn't falling at Breck, then he either hikes or hitch hikes Pikes Peak so I'm keeping an eye out for some cheap flights.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ugh, Pikes Peak, bring your rock board because chances are sparks will fly. It doens't get a ton of snow. Monarch is the same drive as Breck with no traffic and cheap lift tickets. It's a small hill, but has some good quality easy hike to stuff. Plus that pass rarely get's skunked. It benefits from just about every storm that hits the state. The backcountry there is some of my favorite in the state. Maybe it's because it's always just my group on the pass and no one else with tons of untracked lines.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Ugh, Pikes Peak, bring your rock board because chances are sparks will fly. It doens't get a ton of snow. Monarch is the same drive as Breck with no traffic and cheap lift tickets. It's a small hill, but has some good quality easy hike to stuff. Plus that pass rarely get's skunked. It benefits from just about every storm that hits the state. The backcountry there is some of my favorite in the state. Maybe it's because it's always just my group on the pass and no one else with tons of untracked lines.


Thanks for the Info. My buddy in Co is way more a mountain bike guy rather than a snowboard guy, due to the fact that he works for Rock Shox, but I would prefer a resort rather than the backcounty due to my decline in physical fitness in the last several years.


----------

